# just got my Custom II....



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

back from having minor work done to it. I got the pistol barley used in excellent condition. I figured that I was going to end up carrying her, So I swapped out the sights for some Tru Glo Tritium sight front and rear. I also decided to get here Cerakoted too. Here are some before and after shots. I'm going to replace the grips with some Amboyna burl ones.

Before


After











Cheers
Ron


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

OOOOOOh, that's sexy!! GREAT job!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, what a nice gun. It looks great. :mrgreen:


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

updated pictures with new grips ..


Cheers
Ron


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

Handsome piece. I'm looking at a Kimber.


----------

